# How to wire for microwave



## JoeClark (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be getting an under cabinet microwave soon. I am planning on putting in a new circuit for it since we didn't have one before.

My question is, will there be room directly behind the microwave to plug it in so I don't have cords running around?

I would like to have the outlet right behind the unit if possible.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

The outlet usually goes in the cabinet above the microwave.


----------



## JoeClark (Nov 12, 2008)

The kitchen is bare right now. I am having someone put the cabinets in next week. Should I just wait to run the outlet until the cabinets are in or would there be any benefit to putting the outlet in the wall?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Do the rough in wiring before the cabinets are installed then when the cabinets are hung the installer can cut out for the outlet box. If possible, you might want to also install the outlet box proud of the wall so it will be flush with the inside of the cabinet. Or if you are using an old work box, you can just cut the hole for the box then install the box after the install.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

bradnailer said:


> Do the rough in wiring before the cabinets are installed then when the cabinets are hung the installer can cut out for the outlet box. If possible, you might want to also install the outlet box proud of the wall so it will be flush with the inside of the cabinet. Or if you are using an old work box, you can just cut the hole for the box then install the box after the install.


What he said.


----------



## JoeClark (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the fast replies!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

It is easier to just leave a wire hanging out of the wall and cut it into the back of the cabinet later. This way it is perfect.


----------

